# Governor of Punjab inaugurated ?The Phantom Head Dental Simulation Systems Laboratory



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

Governor of Punjab Mr Sulmaan Taseer inaugurated ?The Phantom Head Dental Simulation Systems Laboratory? at University Medical and Dental College Faisalabad on the occasion of 2nd Convocation of The University of Faisalabad. The facility is the first and only one in the country which introduces first- and second-year dental students to virtual patients, helping them make a smoother transition from the classroom to real patients in the clinic. This modern technology facilitates the teaching and pre-clinical training of dental students as well as for workshops to graduate and post graduate students of dentistry.


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

very nice update .... it really will help pakistani students to polish their skills ... here in Austria ( Vienna ) we have same phantoms


----------

